# Possible cause of HDMI failure?



## JMikeF (May 2, 2003)

I had to reconfigure some cables this weekend, and had to move the 622. I touched the back end where the HDMI input is located, and man - the unit was hot to the touch. I'm now thinking that heat may be the cause for the failure of my HDMI connection - maybe the card was affected by the heat the 622 puts out. Although it is stacked on another PVR, it is otherwise in the open with excellent airflow.


----------



## hgeyer (Dec 4, 2004)

My HDMI failed over the 4th of July weekend. I was out of town when it happened, but when I got home the back-left section (the part over the HDMI port) of my 622 was very hot to the touch.

I had the 622 sitting on top of a notebook PC cooling tablet, and had a 120mm PC cooling fan blowing on the back of the unit. There is no way that the unit could have overheated due to external causes. 

The 622 was 60 days old.


----------



## jenniferny (May 28, 2006)

While it is entirely possible that the excess heat, if it is concentrated in the area of the HDMI connector is what caused the HDMI connection to fail but I kinda doubt it. My HDMI connection lasted 8 days and has not worked in 2 months. Dishnetwork released the 622 receiver with some SERIOUS problems one of which was the HDMI connection with a major bug that causes it to quit working indiscriminatly, with no rhyme or reason as to what causes it to fail. Another problem is that my 622 switches between 4:3, to stretch, to Partial zoom and then back again about every 1 or 2 minutes. There are other problems with voice sync, a "machine gun" type of sound to name a few more. Every time I talk to tech support they tell me that my problems are not occuring on any other 622's but in reading about the problems the 622 is experiencing at various forums on the net the problems that I am experiencing are very common and Dishnetwork refuses to acknowledge any of them. It would be a lot easier to swallow the problems that I am having with my 622 if Dishnetwork would just acknowledge that they know the problems exist and that they are working to correct them. So far their position is that there are no problems with the 622. Thats like telling the guy sitting in the electric chair that he is only there for electrolysis.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

JMikeF said:


> I had to reconfigure some cables this weekend, and had to move the 622. I touched the back end where the HDMI input is located, and man - the unit was hot to the touch. I'm now thinking that heat may be the cause for the failure of my HDMI connection - maybe the card was affected by the heat the 622 puts out. Although it is stacked on another PVR, it is otherwise in the open with excellent airflow.


The power supply is on that side and mine runs warm in that area also. I assume the HDMI interface chip is next to the connector so you may be on to something here. I'll have to check it out if I get the time.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

jenniferny said:


> ... There are other problems with voice sync, a "machine gun" type of sound to name a few more. ...


My machine gun sound has gone away with the latest update. I think most others have indicated the same as I recall.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

lujan said:


> My machine gun sound has gone away with the latest update. I think most others have indicated the same as I recall.


Yup.


----------



## REK108 (May 23, 2004)

My HDMI worked fine right out of the box. I read about the 622's running hot, so I installed a Targus Notebook Chill Mat laptop computer cooling fan under the unit on about the third day after the 622 was installed. Before the cooling fan was installed the 622 was hot on all sides, after the fan was installed was cool to touch on all sides. A month later my HDMI stopped working. Even with auxillary cooling my HDMI still disappeared. Unless there is severe heating in one critical localized area near the connector that the cooling fans can't chill, I doubt that overheating is the cause of the HDMI failures.


----------



## marcuscthomas (May 4, 2006)

I suspect that the heat is possibly a result of a flaw in the HDMI hardware which also caused the failure and not the cause of the failure itself. My first unit failed within a couple of days. My second unit has worked fine for months in the very same configuration.


----------



## dude2 (May 28, 2006)

My 622 is always luke warm but never hot. My hdmi cable is cool or the same as the other cables in back.
Also my temps as shown in the menu are low 107 and high 129 degrees centigrade.
I have never heard the fan come on faster than the normal super quiet mode.
Mine 622 is a B model and have had a minimum of trouble with it like audio sync on the local channels but a front panel reset usually takes care of it.


----------



## jmsteffen (May 4, 2005)

Centigrade??? (you can boil water on the thing).


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

dude2 said:


> ...
> Also my temps as shown in the menu are low 107 and high 129 degrees centigrade.
> ...


Centigrade??


----------

